# 

## bladyy78

Mam do was pytanie jakiej firmy kupić łańcuch do pilarki? Obecnie mam firmy Oregon 3/8 1.3mm 56 ogniw 40cm. I strasznie szybko ten łańcuch mi się tępi. Po przecięciu kilku kloców drewna musze go ponownie ostrzyc bo nie chce ciąć.  Jak kupiłem pile to bez ostrzenia pociąłem  nim całą więźbę później zawiozłem go do ostrzenia i od tego czasu niestety ale już nie wytrzymuje tyle bez ostrzenia, w końcu kupiłem sobie pilnik i sam go ostrze bo na ostrzenie bym nie wyrobił. I teraz się zastanawiam czy przypadkiem nie jest to wina słabej jakości stali z jakiej wykonany jest łańcuch. Pytałem się jednak ludzi który pracują przy ścince i oni powiedzieli ze firma Oregon robi dobre łańcuchy i oni tylko tej firmy łańcuchów używają. Znalazłem na allegro kilka łańcuchów   http://allegro.pl/item320912008_lanc...gon_stihl.html
http://allegro.pl/item310425889_lanc...sor_50r56.html
http://allegro.pl/item318778450_lanc...ner_40_cm.html
http://allegro.pl/item308987895_lanc...ita_od_ss.html
ale nie wiem  teraz który wybrać?
A może po prostu zmienić prowadnice i łańcuch na 325 1.3mm 38cm. Czym w ogóle różni się łańcuch 3/8 od 325? 
Jeżeli ktoś sie orientuje w temacie bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## listek

Witam.
Nie doradzę Ci, który łańcuch wybrać, ale powiem co zaobserwowałem u siebie.
Nowym łańcuchem tnę cały sezon - na taką sama ilośc drewna zużywam 2-3 naostrzone. Testowane na różnych łańcuchach: Stihl, McCullock, Oregon (wszystkie mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem)
Niestety stwierdzam, że ciężko jest znaleźć dobrego specjalistę od ostrzenia łańcuchów (większość "przypaliła" mi ostrza", szybciej sie tępią).
Jednego znalazłem w Castoramie i jak tylko jest na zmianie to dostaje od razy 4 sztuki do ostrzenia.

----------


## retrofood

Szanowni pilarze!
Nie rżnijcie piasku to nie będziecie narzekać na łańcuchy.

----------


## listek

> Szanowni pilarze!
> Nie rżnijcie piasku to nie będziecie narzekać na łańcuchy.


Nie narzekam na łańcuchy tylko na ostrzących je   :Confused:

----------


## bladyy78

Do tej pory łańcuchy tez ostrzyłem w castorame mam w zapasie 3 ale niestety takie 3 łańcuchy po 2 godzinkach ciecia już są tępe wiec stwierdziłem ze taniej i szybciej będzie je samemu ostrzyć a efekt jest podobny jak bym ostrzył w castorame. Po piasku ani po gwoździach nie tnę, wiec faktycznie albo trafiałem na jakiś kiepskich fachowców od ostrzenia i sam tez jestem kiepski, albo porostu te łańcuchy co mam są marnej jakości.

----------


## Krzysztofik

*bladyy78* nie naciągaj łańcucha.
Ma być luźny.

----------


## Leszko

> *bladyy78* nie naciągaj łańcucha.
> Ma być luźny.


Zgadzam się ma być luźny, ale musi dolegać do dołu prowadnicy(nie wisieć),
no i myślę że jednak Oregon

----------


## bladyy78

To ze ma być luz na łańcuchu to wiem, ale ten luz ma być delikatny i odczuwalny dopiero jak się łańcuch palcami pociągnie.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> To ze ma być luz na łańcuchu to wiem, ale ten luz ma być delikatny i odczuwalny dopiero jak się łańcuch palcami pociągnie.


Ma wyraźnie wisieć.
Bez zadnych palców.

----------


## bladyy78

No tu się nie zgodzę z tobą jak będzie wisiał to nie potniesz sobie taka pił bo łańcuch będzie zbyt luźny na prowadnicy i będą ci leciały iskry. Miałem już jeden taki stary łańcuch ci mi się luzował i nie można było nim w ogóle nic ciąć bo po prostu spadał.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> No tu się nie zgodzę z tobą jak będzie wisiał to nie potniesz sobie taka pił bo łańcuch będzie zbyt luźny na prowadnicy i będą ci leciały iskry. Miałem już jeden taki stary łańcuch ci mi się luzował i nie można było nim w ogóle nic ciąć bo po prostu spadał.


Luźny, znaczy widać ,że luźny.
Nie chodzi o to że ma wisieć jak    ....    .
Ale ma być widoczna jego luźność  :Wink2:  
Jak ktoś nie potrafi sam ostrzyć to można oddać do serwisu.
Ostrzenie kosztuje około 10 pln.

----------


## bladyy78

Co do ostrzenia to już pisałem ze dawałem je ostrzyc ale efekty tego ostrzenia bywały różne w zależności od tego jak się przykładał do tego pracownik serwisu. Dlatego od jakiegoś czasu ostrze łańcuch sam.

----------


## retrofood

> Do tej pory łańcuchy tez ostrzyłem w castorame mam w zapasie 3 ale niestety takie 3 łańcuchy po 2 godzinkach ciecia już są tępe wiec stwierdziłem ze taniej i szybciej będzie je samemu ostrzyć a efekt jest podobny jak bym ostrzył w castorame. Po piasku ani po gwoździach nie tnę, wiec faktycznie albo trafiałem na jakiś kiepskich fachowców od ostrzenia i sam tez jestem kiepski, albo porostu te łańcuchy co mam są marnej jakości.


bez piasku to niemozliwe

----------


## bladyy78

Jak widać możliwe. Ostatnio przycinałem dwa grube konary starej potężnej wiśni na których raczej nie było piasku, wisiały nad moja drogą i utrudniały przejazd, po kilkunastu minutach cięcia musiałem ostrzyć łańcuch bo wiór już leciał drobny. To samo miałem jak ciąłem na kawałki stare drewniane słupy telefoniczne żeby pociąć jednego słupa ok 7 metrowego na klocki pile ostrzyłem chyba 2 razy. Nigdy nie tnę piła po ziemi zawsze podkładam klocki pod cięte elementy. Coś mi się wydaje ze te łańcuchy co mam to się nadają tylko do drobnych ciec a nie do grubszych drzew. Dlatego zastanawiam się nad zmiana prowadnicy i łańcucha na krótszy i bardziej solidny.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Kup ten:



http://www.windsor.pl/index.php?modul=lancuchy&id=2

----------


## edde

> ............
> A może po prostu zmienić prowadnice i łańcuch na 325 1.3mm 38cm. Czym w ogóle różni się łańcuch 3/8 od 325? 
> .........


a mnie zainteresowała ta powyższa kwestia, może ktoś fachowo a przystępnie wyjaśnić różnicę?

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał bladyy78
> 
> ............
> A może po prostu zmienić prowadnice i łańcuch na 325 1.3mm 38cm. Czym w ogóle różni się łańcuch 3/8 od 325? 
> .........
> 
> 
> a mnie zainteresowała ta powyższa kwestia, może ktoś fachowo a przystępnie wyjaśnić różnicę?


http://atj-sc.pl/porada_4.htm
 A problem *bladyy78* tkwi najprawdopodobniej tu:

----------


## bladyy78

Czyli z tego co wyczytałem na tej stronie to jak bym zmienił łańcuch z 3,8 na 0,325 to bym miał w takim łańcuchu więcej ogniw a tym samy więcej zębów tnących. Więc takim łańcuchem powinno się szybciej i lepiej ciąć. Możliwe ze jak bym korygował ta szczelinę wrębową to by ciecie drzew twardszych szło lepiej. I pewnie dlatego tez jak już pisałem w pierwszym wątku nowym łańcuchem bez ostrzenia zrobiłem w domu cała więźbę a po pierwszym ostrzeniu w serwisie już niestety łańcuch tępił się zdecydowanie szybciej pewnie dlatego że nie korygowali tego zęba tnącego, a po drugie faktycznie drzewo iglaste jest zdecydowanie bardziej miękkie i lepiej się je tnie niż liściaste.

----------


## edde

dzięki, to coś wnosi do dyskusji a mianowicie to że autor tematu nie może zmienić 3/8 na 0,325 (chyba ze wymieni też koło napędzające)

a czy za wzrostem szerokości rowka prowadzącego idzie wzrost szerokości ogniw tnących łańcucha (części tnącej ogniwa, nie prowadzącej), tzn. mniejsze szerokości do drewna suchego/miękkiego (1,1 to najmniejszy wymiar łańcucha tzw. stolarskiego) a większe 1,3-1,6 do drewna mokrego/twardego?

----------


## bladyy78

Coś mi sie wydaje ze koła napędzającego chyba zmieniac nie potrzeba wystarczy tylko wymienic sama prowadnicę a może sie mylę?  Bo jak by tak było to mało opłacalne chyba by było przerabianie piły na łancuch 0,325 i zastanawiam sie czy te 8 zębów wiecej bo o tye by było wiecej w mojej pile dało by to jakis widoczny efekt.

----------


## forwarder

Po szybkim zapozaniu się z wątpliwościami z tematu:
1. kółko napedzające (prowadzące), prowadnica i piła łańcuchowa zawsze muszą mieć taką samą podziałkę.
Podziałka to odległość między środkami trzech kolejnych nitów podzielona przez 2 i wyrażona najczęściej w calach np 0,325, 3/8.
Ten drugi jest nazwijmy to w skali większy od 0,325. Przy doborze łańcucha musimy też określić grubośc ogniwa prowadzącego, która musi być dobrana do szerokości rowak prowadnicy (1,5 lub 1,6 mm). 
2. Zmiana długości piły łańcuchowej (łańcucha) a tym samym ilości zębów tnących ma znaczenie tylko przy średnicy przecinanego drewna.
3. Piła łańcuchowa nie może być luźna. Łańcuch powinien być tak napięty aby przylegał na całej długości prpowadnic i jednocześnie dawał się łatwo przesuwać.
4. Problemy z przerzynką wynikać mogą między innymi z niewłaściwej wysokości ogranicznika głębokości (jak to zauważył już jeden z forumowiczów) lub z wydaje się, że z NIEWŁAŚCIWEJ TECHNIKI OSTRZENIA PIŁY ŁAŃCUCHOWEJ.
W momencie gdy naostrzymy zęby złym kątem w efekcie dojdzie do jej bardzo szybkiego zurzycia (i leci wtedy mąka a nie wiór).
W zależności od typu łańcucha kąt ostrzenia wynosi od 25 do 30 stopni (to jest kąt między pilnikiem a prowadnicą). Dodatkowo należy pamiętać, że ręka, która trzyma rączkę pilnika powinna być pochylona około 10 stopni w dół. Pamiętajmy jednak aby podczas ostrzenia nie uszkodzić ogniw łączących piły łańcuchowej.
Dobrze zastosować prowadniki do ostrzenia piły łańcuchowej.
Zapraszam też na www.atj-sc.pl do działu porady, gdzie sukcesywnie zamieszczane są informacje na temat obsługi i eksploatacji pił spalinowych.

----------


## bladyy78

Przed chwila wróciłem z liroya i tam oglądałem prowadnice mieli niestety mały wybór, ale z tego co tam zauważyłem to prowadnica firmy MAKITA 3/8 i 0,325 1,5mm o długości 40cm, to są dokładnie te same prowadnice maja te same numery fabryczne  i są przystosowane do tych dwóch łańcuchów wiec mając prowadnice 3/8 1.5mm spokojnie można do niej założyć łańcuch 0,325.

----------


## edde

> Przed chwila wróciłem z liroya i tam oglądałem prowadnice mieli niestety mały wybór, ale z tego co tam zauważyłem to prowadnica firmy MAKITA 3/8 i 0,325 1,5mm o długości 40cm, to są dokładnie te same prowadnice maja te same numery fabryczne  i są przystosowane do tych dwóch łańcuchów wiec mając prowadnice 3/8 1.5mm spokojnie można do niej założyć łańcuch 0,325.


na prowadnice można ale na kółko prowadzące już chyba nie bo ma inny kształt "zębów" niż 0,325

----------


## anetabo

Od męża strażaka:
Uwagi dotyczą pilarek spalinowych:
1. Oprócz rozmiaru łańcucha musisz wiedzieć czy pilnik który kupiłeś nadaje się rozmiarowo do tego łańcucha.
2. Od profesjonalnej obsługi pilarek są profesjonalne firmy zajmujące się tym a nie hipermarkety z ich masowym asortymentem - po wizycie w markecie niewątpliwie można dojść do wniosku, że lepiej nie ostrzyć - tylko kupić nowy - ale tak działa market. Do profesjonalnego serwisu nosi się tylko po konserwację i tanie wielko rozmiarowe oleje i przyjemne małe buteleczki (w sam raz odmierzone do mieszania).
3. Łańcuch nie ma prawa być luźny - to jest bardzo niebezpieczne - ma luźno się przesuwać dwoma palcami (przy wyłączonym hamulcu oczywiście) i to ma być ustawione praktycznie tylko przed momentem kiedy nie będzie się ruszał lekko. On się sam nie zacieśni - raczej rozluźni.
4. Ciąć na pełnym gazie i przecinać ciężarem piły, kiedy się nie da tak łatwo to sygnał, że trzeba naostrzyć. 
5. Łańcuch musi być smarowany - ilość podawanego oleju też się reguluje - sprawdzić najpierw przed cięciem, czy zostawi piła ścieżkę oleju po dodaniu gazu, przeczyścić jeśli nie zostawia i zawsze go dolewać. Bez niego bardzo szybko załatwicie łańcuch i będzie wydobywał się dym. 
6. Nie ma zbyt twardego drewna w naszych warunkach - są mało ostre łańcuchy.

----------


## listek

> Od męża strażaka:
> 2. Od profesjonalnej obsługi pilarek są profesjonalne firmy zajmujące się tym a nie hipermarkety z ich masowym asortymentem - po wizycie w markecie niewątpliwie można dojść do wniosku, że lepiej nie ostrzyć - tylko kupić nowy - ale tak działa market. Do profesjonalnego serwisu nosi się tylko po konserwację i tanie wielko rozmiarowe oleje i przyjemne małe buteleczki (w sam raz odmierzone do mieszania).


Dwa autoryzowane serwisy na H... Po wizycie w obydwóch łańcuchy niby ostre, po chwili cięcia wcale nie twardego i grubego drewna znowu stępione. Po dokładniejszym przyjrzeniu się drugi łańcuch maił "przypalone" ostrza. Co za tym idzie: ostrze mocno rozgrzane traci swoje właściwości (chyba są hartowane, albo cos takiego) - tak mi sie wydaje. Nie mam zwyczaju ciąć w piasku ani w ziemi.

----------


## anetabo

Dlatego nie warto żeby ktoś to robił za nas - tylko zakupić odpowiednich rozmiarów pilnik (dobiorą w profesjonalnym sklepie) i sprawdzić piłę czy dobrze podaje olej - bo ten ma też chłodzić. Łańcuch nie ostry też będzie się przepalał. 
Pilnik ma specjalne znaczki dzięki którym wiadomo jak ostrzyć.
Nasza Solo pracuje doskonale - ostrzona (2-3 przeciągnięcia pilnika) co 3-4 pełne baki.

----------


## bladyy78

Dziś się dowiedziałem że tylko zamiana łańcucha na kancika może poprawić jakość cięcia. I jeżeli ktoś posiada zwykły łańcuch na pilnik 4mm to niestety ale takie problemy z cieciem będą występowały, te łańcuchy są przystosowane tylko do przycinki drobnych gałęzi, a nie do ciecia np. drewna na klocki. Dlatego właśnie tak szybko się tępią. I nie chcąc mieć problemów z cieciem w serwisie polecono mi zamianę prowadnicy i łańcucha na kańciaka. I jak już zjadę do końca swoje łańcuchy na pewno dokupię szerszą prowadnice a i odpowiedni łańcuch.

----------


## ewoo

Używałem łańcuchów Oregona i Stihla i tak jedne jak i drugie wg mnie są świetne. 
Zawsze ostrze sam i nie uważam żeby nadzwyczajnie się tępił. mam łańcuch ten najcieńszy (325?) zauważyłem że gwałtowne tępienie łańcucha występuje wtedy gdy tnę pień przy samej ziemi i w rozpadlinach pnia jest ziemia. Nikt nie opisuje w jaki sposób ostrzy łańcuch. Ja na pilnik fi 4 mm zakładam ramkę na której zaznaczone są kąty pod jakim należy ustawić pilnik względem prowadnicy. Ruch pilnika tylko w jedną stronę (od wewnętrznej strony zęba na zewnątrz) i na każdy
ząbek czy tępy czy nie po tyle samo ruchów. Tnę całe drzewa na kawałki piłę mam 10 lat od zawsze ostrzę sam.

----------


## ewoo

od mocy silnika zależy długość listwy i szerokość łańcucha nie proponuję odbiegać od tej normy (zwłaszcza w górę) chyba że do silnika dołożymy turbo.

----------


## Wujec3

Witam Wszystkich na forum.!! Powiedzcie mi co sądzicie o takiej pilarce : Partner 422 .Oczywiście do użytku domowego, lecz będę cioł ,,Akację itp. " Za wszystkie odpowiedzi z góry dzięki. Dane techniczne	
Silnik
Pojemność skokowa	42 cmł
Moc	1.8 kW / 2.5 KM
Maksymalna zalecana prędkość obr. silnika	18 m/s
Pojemność zbiornika paliwa	0.40l
Pojemność zbiornika oleju	0.20l
Urządzenie tnące
Podziałka piły łańcuchowej	.325 / 3/8"
Zalecana długość prowadnicy	40 cm / 16"
Wymiary
Ciężar bez urządzenia tnącego	4.7 kg
 :Roll:

----------


## edde

wypadałoby jeszcze podać za jakie pieniądze chcesz ją kupić

----------


## Wujec3

Aaaaa... już podaje: 799zł.  :Confused:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Chcesz kupić niezawodną piłe, jedź do lasu zapytaj drwala.
Przebieg liczony jest w litrach paliwa.
Uslyszysz nazwe jednej firmy.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wujec3

Sęk w tym że więcej kasy nie mam. A co o niej sądzicie ? A może w tej cenie kupić inną ?  :ohmy:

----------


## edde

za tę cenę kup sobie lepiej stihla, nówka ze sklepu z gwarancją, do użytku domowego 170 czy 180 wystarczy, partner jakoś do mnie nie przemawia, już lepiej jakiś oleo-mac czy najtańszy stihl lub husqwarna...

----------


## Wujec3

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Może ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś rady to proszę pisać.   :Wink2:

----------


## forwarder

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Może ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś rady to proszę pisać.


Parametry szału nie robią, ale za tą cenę nie można się spodziewać żadnych rewelacji. Z tego co mi wiadomo to nawet drwale kupują tą pilarkę do lasu. Nie wiem tylko ile ona wytrzymuje  :wink:   Konserwatyści zawsze radzą poszukać promocji Stihl lub Husqvarna (marka robi swoje). Przy odrobinie szczęścia można za rozsądną cenę kupić całkiem sensowną maszynę tych firm.
Zamiast nowego Partnera proponuję poszukać używaną Husqvarnę 254 (z fachowcem, który się na tym dobrze zna). Ten model jest niezniszczalny i pomimo tego, że używany to i tak lepszy od nowych wynalazków.

----------


## kompak

Witam!!
Własnie zakupiłem ostrzałke do łancuchów, i w związku z tym chciałbym się szczegółowo dowiedziec jak ostrzyć łancuchy, jakię kąty??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## labas1

> Witam!!
> Własnie zakupiłem ostrzałke do łancuchów, i w związku z tym chciałbym się szczegółowo dowiedziec jak ostrzyć łancuchy, jakię kąty??
> Pozdrawiam


Na łańcuchu masz zaznaczony kąt.

----------


## apon81

po prostu ktoś ci rozchartował zęby. napewno komuś zależało na czasie i by zrobić to szybko przypalił zęby. szczerze mówiąc nie polecam nikomu ostrzenia na ostrzarce- (używam tylko wtedy gdy trafię na kamień gwóźdz itp) by nie zjechać całego pilnika na raz. a co do łańcuchów, to standartowe łańcuchy są prawie takie same- różnią się kształtem ostrza tnącego i kątem ostrzenia.

----------


## eniu

> po prostu ktoś ci rozchartował zęby. napewno komuś zależało na czasie i by zrobić to szybko przypalił zęby. szczerze mówiąc nie polecam nikomu ostrzenia na ostrzarce- (używam tylko wtedy gdy trafię na kamień gwóźdz itp) by nie zjechać całego pilnika na raz. a co do łańcuchów, to standartowe łańcuchy są prawie takie same- różnią się kształtem ostrza tnącego i kątem ostrzenia.


Apon81,
chyba się zerwałeś z łańcucha  :big grin:  . Popatrz na daty poprzednich
wpisów....

----------


## Leoncio

Wiele zainteresowanych tematem osób czyta także stare wpisy, jeżeli mogą dowiedzieć się cokolwiek i nabyć nowych dla siebie wiadomości np. dotyczących pilarek, ich obsługi itp. Są one pomocne przy wyborze takiego urządzenia dla siebie. Nie każdy urodził się w domu zawodowego pilarza. Stąd szukanie na różnych forach pozwala uniknąć powtarzania starych pytań na omówione dawno tematy. Gdyby nie przybywało klientów firm np produkujących pilarki, prowadnice, czy łańcuchy tnące dawno by upadły.... 
Dlatego ENIU nie masz racji ładując się między wódkę i zakąskę ....
W temacie dodam, że ...
Łańcuchy "półdłuto" 
posiadają zaokrąglone ostrza, co w praktyce daje profesjonalistom pełną satysfakcję cięcia w trudnych warunkach przy jednoczesnym mniejszym zaangażowaniu przy ostrzeniu (są bardziej tolerancyjne na błędy ostrzenia niż łańcuchy typu "pełne dłuto"). Łańcuch jest mniej agresywny podczas cięcia, przy zachowaniu doskonałych własności tnących z wysoką trwałością i żywotnością. 
Łańcuchy "pełne dłuto" 
zapewniają dużą szybkość cięcia przy pełnej ostrości. Występy antyodbiciowe w połączeniu z samozagłębiającymi się zębami tnącymi powodują w profesjonalnym użytkowaniu szybkie i gładkie cięcie. Kwadratowa powierzchnia tnąca typu "kanciak" rewelacyjnie radzi sobie z przecinaniem włókien drzewnych.
Co do podziałki...
.325″*– pomimo iż odległość pomiędzy kolejnymi ogniwami prowadzącymi jest mniejsza niż w łańcuchu z podziałką 3/8 Picco (używa m.in. Stihl), podziałka ta jest szeroko stosowana w profesjonalnych pilarkach mniejszej mocy max do 4 KM.
3/8″*– stosowana jest w dużych  profesjonalnych pilarkach o mocy ponad 3,5 KM.

----------


## Leoncio

Dodam, że ...
przy mocy 3-3,5KM max to np.: 
- lancuch 3/8, prowadnica 38 - 40cm (15" - 16")
- lancuch .325, większa prowadnica 40 - 45cm (16 - 18")
Stosujac graniczne wartosci ryzykujemy zatarciem silnika. Przy duzym obciazeniu, a co za tym idzie wysokiej temperaturze pracy, drastycznie spada smarowanie przez olej zawarty w benzynie. 
Używać należy więc tym krótszej prowadnicy 15" (38 cm) lub nawet 14", 13" i mniejszego "drobniejszego" łańcucha np. piko 3/8" lub .325" im mniejsza jest moc pilarki (moc nominalna, a nie maksymalna! którą często podają na różnych wynalazkach chińskich, gdzie z poj. poniżej 40 cm3 wyciągają 4,8 KM! Ha , ha ,ha! Bez turbo doładowania w dodatku...) 
Wystarczy zerknąć tu:
http://www.husqvarna.com/uk/forest/p...,135650,135697
lub tu: 
http://www.husqvarna.com/uk/forest/p...,503480,505208 

Pilarka 353   poj. 51,7 cm ³	moc 2,4 kW  Podziałka piły łańcuchowej 0.325 "		Zalecana długość prowadnicy, min-max  33-50 cm / 13 "-20"	
Pilarka 555   poj. 59,8 cm ³ moc 3,1 kW  Podziałka piły łańcuchowej 0.325 "-3/8 "    prowadnica, min-max  33-60 cm / 13 "-24"	
Pilarka 365   poj. 70,7 cm ³ moc 3,6 kW  Podziałka piły łańcuchowej 3/8 "               prowadnica, min-max  38-71 cm / 15 "-28
Dla 353 i 555 typ prowadnicy small, a dla 365 large

----------


## jacek33031

mam pytanie czy lepiej kupić łańcuch do piły spalinowej firmy KING czy też firmy Virgo?

----------

